# Four Fabulous Witches, 1941



## JonathonHarker (May 14, 2011)

is this from the wizard of oz?


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

JonathonHarker;bt1460 said:


> is this from the wizard of oz?


No, just a publciity shot for the women in the photo.


----------

